# Gala's baby girl accused of being dominant



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Brixi's owner says she is very dominant over other dogs. Hmmm, do you see a dominant dog?? :thinking: 
















Like mother like daughter. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL tooo funny


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Best seat in the house!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

NAH, no way :rofl:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hehehe ... crazy girl!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Isn't that what GSD's are supposed to do to Labs?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! Too funny!


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

I love it! Priceless photos


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i see no dominance in those pictures!!! I see a very comfy place to sit!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

hahaha....too funny!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha! No, seriously, no dominance at all. 

How old is she? They're both adorable!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ruth said:


> How old is she? They're both adorable!


She just turned a year old.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

LMAO!!! ever heard of an atomic sit-up?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's great! :rofl:


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats fantastic!! Not what I was expecting when I opened this thread LMAO


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

OMG!!! What a serious temperament flaw. Are you refunding the full purchase price, and paying for a private behaviorist, and providing them with twenty weeks of dog classes, and suggesting an immediate spay, and providing three free sessions to the dog psychic for the poor lab???

Have you told them to schedule an appointment to have a complete blood panel done with a thyroid and vitamin B check, and have you suggested they get her off the sugary kibble they must be feeding???

Or are they feeding her RAW food? That is probably it, you know how that makes them aggressive. 

It just goes to show what happens when people buy dogs from breeders instead of getting dogs from rescues and shelters. A shelter dog would NEVER behave this way as it would know it was on its second chance and would be perrrrfect.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Really, great photos. Looks like she is having a blast and has a great home.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> OMG!!! What a serious temperament flaw. Are you refunding the full purchase price, and paying for a private behaviorist, and providing them with twenty weeks of dog classes, and suggesting an immediate spay, and providing three free sessions to the dog psychic for the poor lab???
> 
> Have you told them to schedule an appointment to have a complete blood panel done with a thyroid and vitamin B check, and have you suggested they get her off the sugary kibble they must be feeding???
> 
> ...


 

:rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I forgot mentioning that they should get a full set of Ceasar Millan's shows, and start practicing those alpha rolls.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's why shepherds rule...


----------

